# Honda EU2000i Generator - Life expectancy



## GeorgeIP350 (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a Honda EU2000i generator and used it heavily for 9 months while living aboard in Florida and the Bahamas last year. I change the oil as required by the maintenance schedule and keep it dry. I love it - - -BUT, how long will it last. It has about 650 hours on it now.

What experience do others have. Also where do they store them, I keep mine in a large pelican box.

Thanks
George:


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

George, have you tried asking Honda for the maintenance overhaul and rebuild times? I'm sure they have them.

Like most small gensets, it is designed for emergency/intermittent use, but Honda will have definite numbers available on it.


----------

